# Copper lidded vessel



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

I just returned from taking a class on how to make hammered copper lids, it was a lot of fun.
This is made from a piece of walnut that was textured with an engraver, wood burned and then dyed using a leather dye.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 10, 2015)

Beauty of a piece! Really like that one? Is the copper difficult?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 10, 2015)

Great looking piece mate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 11, 2015)

I like everything about this. Would love to hear more including hints on your texturing.
Looking forward to seeing more of this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Very doggone impressive. I like everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Beauty of a piece! Really like that one? Is the copper difficult?



Thanks, and the copper is not difficult. Use a ballpeen hammer and a turned bowl like form to hammer the domed shaped. The key is to make the lid first and then fit it to your turning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2015)

TimR said:


> I like everything about this. Would love to hear more including hints on your texturing.
> Looking forward to seeing more of this.



Thanks Tim. The texturing is amazingly simple and you can make all sorts of patterns using different speeds. We used a Dremmel engraver, the kind you can etch your name into something. We removed the pointed bit and turned it around. Slightly rounded over the square edges and put it back into the engraver. Depending on the speed and the shape you make the piece you can get a huge variety of textures.
The banding was wood burned, and then I used Fiebings leather dye to give it its ebonized appearance. Have fun with it, I did.

Nice website by the way, and your turnings are amazing!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2015)

Very cool! A lot of different techniques there, looks awesome and I bet you learned a lot just making it. Metal is something I would like to add to turnings someday, I assume you spun the copper to give it it's shape? I like the way you marked it too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! A lot of different techniques there, looks awesome and I bet you learned a lot just making it. Metal is something I would like to add to turnings someday, I assume you spun the copper to give it it's shape? I like the way you marked it too...



Thanks Barry, I threw the kitchen sink at this one. I just wanted to play around with as many different techniques that they were teaching. 
As for the lid, it is hand hammered using a ball peen hammer in a small dished out piece of wood. I drilled a whole in the lid and soldered in a copper tube so I could attach the finial.
All in all a very fun class!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2015)

Interesting! I have some sheet copper scrap around here somewhere, Think I'm going to play around with that technique...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice. If I may ask where did you take the class?
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 11, 2015)

CWS said:


> Very nice. If I may ask where did you take the class?
> Curt



Marc Adams school of woodworking in Indianapolis Indiana. Its a great place to learn new techniques and skills. They have a website with all this years classes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 11, 2015)

I've heard of the school, excellent reputation! Learning from masters is really so much more fun than trying to figure out the nuances on your own, IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2015)

Now that's just too cool! I've got some copper scrap around here somewhere, so I may have to give this a try... I can always recycle my mistakes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 12, 2015)

Remind me to never go hiking in the mountains with you...... your compass on the bottom doesn't even have a north, south, or east on it...... you have a west, west, west and reverse turn on it....

Nice looking piece. Great Job!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

